# Ugliest gun contest



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Mossberg may have a winner right out of the box with the new 464 SPX!

View attachment 2709


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A good contender though.

View attachment 2711


Yeah, somebody did this to a real gun.
View attachment 2712


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think Hi-point has this category nailed down. There may have to be a rule passed like they did for all the demo derbies where Chrysler Imperials are no longer allowed, no Hi-points in ugly gun contests.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Definitely Hi-Point for the ugliest crap ever conceived. The Mossberg 464 may still make it in my collection for weather proof trunk gun. Chiappa also at the top of my list.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I always thought P series Rugers were ugly, no decent finish, and they wear like crazy if you carry them.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a firm believer in our lord, but... :/

Mexican drug cartel?
View attachment 2713


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I'm a firm believer in our lord, but... :/
> 
> Mexican drug cartel?
> View attachment 2713


And I'm sure it's in .38 super, a favorite of drug cartel members.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it is kind of a cool carbine but many think the KelTec SUB2000 is ugly.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I think it is kind of a cool carbine but many think the KelTec SUB2000 is ugly.


I am one of them, but it still ain't a Hi-point


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's hard to beat a Glock for ugly.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I like my hi point


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't know that I've ever seen one, but their fun to read about.

Gun Review: Hi-Point C9 9mm Pistol | The Truth About Guns


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Mossberg may have a winner right out of the box with the new 464 SPX!
> 
> View attachment 2709


I agree completely!!! a lever gun with a space boot as the butt stock is pure "UGLY"


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Leon said:


> I like my hi point


Never said there was anything wrong with them, they work and have the best warranty in the industry. That being said they look like crap.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's hard to beat a Glock for ugly.


She might not be the prettiest girl in the bar, but she _does_ things. If ya know what I mean, and I think you do.....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Agree on the Mossberg and the Chiappas are super ugly as well.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I believe these fall under "My other gun is an AR" category.

View attachment 2715


View attachment 2716


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think a lot depend on the direction from which that the gun is viewed, when viewed from one particular angle all guns are ugly and that's as it should be.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree the Mossberg SPX is kind of ugly. I would venture a guess it is supposed to be Cowboy Tacticool?
If there is such a thing


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Never said there was anything wrong with them, they work and have the best warranty in the industry. That being said they look like crap.


:| I am sad


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Mossberg may have a winner right out of the box with the new 464 SPX!
> 
> View attachment 2709


I love the AR-15 and I love the Lever Action rifle. They are each from a different time and reflect different technologies and shooting styles. I appreciate each for what it truly is. But there are things I dislike about each as well. This abomination from Mossberg takes every thing I hate about an AR and combines it with everything that is wrong with a Lever Gun. I vehemently hate this rifle with a passion. Someone find me the Mossberg executive that signed off on this turd in the punch-bowl. I want to slam his nuts in a desk drawer.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Another vote for the Mossberg, what were they thinking. When I first saw pictures of it on the internet I was convinced it was a hoax, then it showed up on their website.

-Infidel


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Mossberg may have a winner right out of the box with the new 464 SPX!
> 
> View attachment 2709





GTGallop said:


> I love the AR-15 and I love the Lever Action rifle. They are each from a different time and reflect different technologies and shooting styles. I appreciate each for what it truly is. But there are things I dislike about each as well. This abomination from Mossberg takes every thing I hate about an AR and combines it with everything that is wrong with a Lever Gun. I vehemently hate this rifle with a passion. Someone find me the Mossberg executive that signed off on this turd in the punch-bowl. I want to slam his nuts in a desk drawer.





Infidel said:


> Another vote for the Mossberg, what were they thinking. When I first saw pictures of it on the internet I was convinced it was a hoax, then it showed up on their website.
> 
> -Infidel


I agree with all of you. But you do realize it is only a matter of time until somebody shows up here and posts "*A REALLY COOL YOU TUBE VIDEO OF MY NEW MOSSBERG 464 SPX - THE ULTIMATE PREPPER GUN!!!!11!!!!1*"


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Oooooohhhhh, crap. Your right. Look at his youtube user name ("the Prepperjournal")!






I'd rather have the Cheez-it's!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

/facepalm


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Inor said:


> I agree with all of you. But you do realize it is only a matter of time until somebody shows up here and posts "*A REALLY COOL YOU TUBE VIDEO OF MY NEW MOSSBERG 464 SPX - THE ULTIMATE PREPPER GUN!!!!11!!!!1*"


To each his own. S/he can buy it and love it and own it and do what ever they want. That's why we have choices. I've seen them on sale and SIGNIFICANTLY discounted in the past and almost bought one because of the $$$ but would have loathed dragging it out of the safe. If it is all you can get then by all means buy it. Just don't expect me to love it - I'm leaving it on the rack.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> She might not be the prettiest girl in the bar, but she _does_ things. If ya know what I mean, and I think you do.....


I never had a Glock do me wrong!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> To each his own. S/he can buy it and love it and own it and do what ever they want. That's why we have choices. I've seen them on sale and SIGNIFICANTLY discounted in the past and almost bought one because of the $$$ but would have loathed dragging it out of the safe. If it is all you can get then by all means buy it. Just don't expect me to love it - I'm leaving it on the rack.


The best gun for the job is the one you work best, is reliable, and you are not afraid of dropping and running away from.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok I'll play!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> Wow, that lever action Mossy still has me stunned - what's next? A tactical version of the 1861 .58 caliber Springfield musket?


Mossberg has pretty much done it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Mossberg has pretty much done it.
> 
> View attachment 2724
> View attachment 2725


Sweet, slap a night vision scope and a bayonet on that sucker, that and maybe a tactical bipod and they will fly off the shelves. It should be offered in zombie green though.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Sweet, slap a night vision scope and a bayonet on that sucker, that and maybe a tactical bipod and they will fly off the shelves. It should be offered in zombie green though.


Flash light, red dot, bi-pod, and laser close enough? It's sadly already been done. 

Not sure whats up with the stock being pregnant with babies or what???

View attachment 2728


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

These are attempts to replace those nasty assault rifles with something equally tactical. A lever action 30-30 crossed my mind as a viable option that Feinstein didn't include in her list. I also looked at several shotguns.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Flash light, red dot, bi-pod, and laser close enough? It's sadly already been done.
> 
> Not sure whats up with the stock being pregnant with babies or what???
> 
> View attachment 2728


What the hell do you call that?!?! The Joe Biden Special? Does it come with a bottle opener and a toothpick too?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> :| I am sad


I would be to if I owned a Hi-Point :shock:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

As a female I'm definitely not a fan of the bright pink guns and flowery shooting accessories. I find stuff like this a little insulting actually. If you want to stick out like a sore thumb in a survival situation, choose this glittery nightmare:









And my Glock may be the ugly girl at the bar, but she's pretty much guaranteed to rock the house.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Flash light, red dot, bi-pod, and laser close enough? It's sadly already been done.
> 
> Not sure whats up with the stock being pregnant with babies or what???
> 
> View attachment 2728


Got to have a good cheek weld for precision shotgunnin'


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I would be to if I owned a Hi-Point :shock:


That's not nice, they go bang and come in handy if you lose your hammer.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

All guns are pretty ugly from this end...


----------

